# Wlan Router Unitymedia



## germanr8 (28. Mai 2012)

guten tag,
wir haben unseren internet anbieter gewechelt , 
unser wlan router netgear WGR614 schafft aber nicht das was wir wollen  , wenn ich über lan am router ( der von unitymedia ) angeschlossen bin bekomm ich 50700 download rein ( bei speed.io) wenn ich aber über wlan drin bin und diesen test mache bekomm ich nur 21000 bei download ,

da das zimmer wo der pc drin steht etwas weiter weg ist und wir kein kabel verlegen können hat er auch wlan ( einen 150 mbits stick von tp link ) wenn ich glück habe bekomm ich 15000 rein , aber was leider meistens der fall ist bekomm ich nur 1000 rein oder sogar weniger, ;/

naja meine frage :
welcher wlan router kann ich benutzen damit man die ganze leitung bekommt, und auch genügend empfang verfügbar ist,

hier hab ich schon paar router , welcher ist für "mich" geeignet ?, 
über das wlan gehen 2 pc's , 2 laptops und 1 ipad2 rein,


hier die router:

D-LINK DIR-600 Wireless N 150 Router
D-Link 300 MBit WLAN N Router 4-port DIR-615 wireless




vielen dank


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

Was erwartest du. Es ist W-LAN. Das erreicht im Bestfall 50% der Bruttorate.

So, was immer Probleme mit Drahtlosnetzwerken macht ist Apple. Die fragen alle Sekunde nach Updates. Das frisst Bandbreite.

Die PCs besser per RJ45 anschließen, das entlastet das W-LAN. So guck mal hier: Vergleich für Netgear RangeMax Dualband Kabelloser-N Gigabit Router (WNDR3700), Netgear 3G/4G Mobile Broadband Wireless-N Router (MBRN3000), Belkin Play Max WLAN Dual-Band N+ Router (F7D4301), Netgear N600 Wireless Dual Band Router (WNDR3400), Hewlet

Empfehlungen kann ich keine geben. Wichtig wäre: Steckt in euren Wänden viel Metall? Durch wieviele Decken/Wände muss das Signal?

Die Position des Gerätes ist wichtig. Auch die Antennenausrichtung. Eventuell wäre ein Repeater gut. Je nach Signalstärke.


----------



## germanr8 (28. Mai 2012)

es ist im wohnzimmer dazwichen liegt die küche und ein kleiner flur, signalstärke laut windows fehlt mir ein balken dann hab ich maximal,


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

Er wiederholt das Signal. Ist bei mehreren Stockwerken wichtig. Aber wenn du volle Signalstärke hast... Brauchst du keinen.


----------



## germanr8 (28. Mai 2012)

und wie bekomm ich das problem im griff, mit dem 10k nur,?

mein kumpel hat auch wlan und bekommt fast maximal rein 32k.,?


----------



## BlackSHeeP (28. Mai 2012)

Unterstützt dein derzeitiger Router den nDraft Standard? Falls nicht sollte hier ein neuer her z.B. TP-Link WR1043ND evtl. auch ein neuer besserer Wlan Stick für den Pc.


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

Welche Sticks nutzt ihr? Bzw. Was kann die onboard Hardware der Laptops überhaupt?


----------



## germanr8 (28. Mai 2012)

der pc hat einen tp link wn722
der laptop : atheros ar5007eg
und der zweite laptop atheros ar9285


----------



## Research (28. Mai 2012)

tp link wn722 TL-WN722N - Willkommen bei TP-LINK Bestenfalls: 150MBit.
atheros ar5007eg www.techmaniacs.net/file.php?fid=914&key=1935202386 maximal 54MBit

atheros ar928 http://www.qca.qualcomm.com/technology/technology.php?nav1=47&product=79 Max: 150MBit


----------



## germanr8 (29. Mai 2012)

und nun? was brachte das ?


----------



## Research (29. Mai 2012)

Nun weist du das Laptop ar5007eg nicht sehr schnell im W-Lan unterwegs ist.

Wie viele Leute sind gleichzeitig im Netz?

Hast du schon andere Kanäle/Frequenzen probiert? Stick und Router. Ein Freund meinte, bei der Localität Amerika einstellen (Router) bringt ein schönes Leistungspuls. Es müssen nicht die EU-Strahlenschutzvorschriften eingehalten werden.

Liefert der Stick überall, an jedem PC und an jeder Position, dieses Ergebnis?


----------



## germanr8 (29. Mai 2012)

ich hatte den pc kurtze zeit im wohnzimmer und da bekamm ich denn 20k rein ich war vll 2-3 meter vom wlan router entfernt, 
ich werde das mit den kanälen aus probieren                               

wie kann ich das bei dem stick ändern?

hier  Kanäle/Frequenzen ändern? 
bei kanal kommt , kommen zahlen von 1 - 13 region kann ich ändern





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Research (29. Mai 2012)

Region: USA, China.... Nicht Europa. Teste das mal. Modus:N Auch testen.


----------



## germanr8 (29. Mai 2012)

modus geht nur g und n oder g ich teste das morgen mal


eine frage,
in der wohnung sind mehrer tv anschluss boxen,
da wo das i-net drüber kommt hat ja 3 anschlüsse,
wenn ich noch so ein teil kaufe und das in die wand setze kann ich noch einen seperaten router betreiben? da ich noch irgendwo einen anderen router von unitymedia habe wär das doch eig auch eine idee, wenn das so gehen würde, wären alle probleme weg 

wenn ich einen dlink dir 615 300 mbts 4 port kaufe ist die leitung fürs wlan besser?


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2012)

Je weniger "Verbraucher" im W-Netz sind desto besser.

Nimm:g und n. Öhm, zum Bild: ist das nicht Netgear?


----------



## germanr8 (30. Mai 2012)

ja das ist netgear das hab ich am anfang auch geschrieben,.

ist der d link dir 615 300 mbts in ordnung ? er hat 2 atennen


----------



## Research (30. Mai 2012)

OK, der Netgear schafft max. 54MBit. Weg damit.

d link dir 615 sollte eure Bedürfnisse befriedigen können. Max. 300MBit. Wie gesagt: Je mehr Geräte am Kabel hängen desto besser.

Die Antennenanzahl ist OK. Spielt ruhig mit deren Ausrichtung rum. Und konfiguriert ihn richtig.

Eventuell Router mit Router verbinden? Hab ich noch nie gemacht, wäre aber mal lustig zu sehen ob das funktioniert.


----------



## germanr8 (31. Mai 2012)

klappt leider nicht so , ich habs mir anders überlegt ich kauf kabel und verleg das vll kauf ich später noch denn dir 615..


----------



## Research (1. Juni 2012)

Schaun dir die auch mal an: Vergleich für Linksys Wireless-N WRT160N Broadband Router (WKUSB160N), Netgear 3G/4G Mobile Broadband Wireless-N Router (MBRN3000), Belkin Play WLAN Dual-Band N+ Router (F7D4302), Belkin Play Max WLAN Dual-Band N+ Router (F7D4301), Asus EZ N Wireless

Sind zwar teurer, haben aber Dualband. Das ist deutlich schneller.

Der D-Link Wireless N 150 Router (DIR-600) ist mit 150MBit zu langsam.

Die Fernseher wenn möglich mit Kabel anschließen.






> klappt leider nicht so


 Was klappt nicht?


----------



## germanr8 (1. Juni 2012)

im wohnzimmer ist der router, und im flur ist auch eine "box" für tv,
da hab ich auch einen router angeklemmt wär lustig gewesen wenn das geklappt hätte 2 router


----------



## Research (2. Juni 2012)

Hast du einen Lageplan? Ferndiagnosen sind seeehr schwierig.

Am besten mit Messergebnissen beim Download und Empfang. Wichtig.



Auch das Verhalten des alten bei Mehrfachnutzung wäre interessant.

Was hast du denn gemacht?
Lese mich gerade ein wie das zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Das scheint zu funktionieren: http://foren.t-online.de/foren/read...ports-an-einem-dsl-anschluss,508,9179458.html




> Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.
> 
> Das Problem ist mittlerweile gelöst.  Ich habe ein Netzwerkkabel gelegt, den Speedport an den Splitter  angeschlossen, einen Switch in den Speedport gesteckt. Der Switch  verbindet nun den LAN-PC und es geht vom Switch zum (neuen) 2. Router  ohne Modem.


http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich...st.count=50&param.resultlist.sortKey=minPrice

Edit: Was hast du genau mit dem 2 Router gemacht?


----------



## germanr8 (5. Juni 2012)

wir haben ja kabelanschluss, so der router ist im wohnzimmer angeschlossen über kabel ,da schauen wir ja auch drüber fehrnsehn,
und im flur ist auch ein ferhnsehn anschluss, da hab ich noch einen router angeschlossen hab gedacht es könnte ohne weiteres funktionieren das 2 router an der leitung hängen


----------



## Research (5. Juni 2012)

Router an Router. Also einen An den Hausanschlus und den anderen an einen freien RJ45 des anderen Router.


----------



## germanr8 (8. Juni 2012)

naja ich hab mir das anders überlegt, ich leg doch kabel,
aber der wlan router ist noch so eine sache da muss auch ein neuer hin.

hab das wlan problem im griff bekommen scheinbar schaft das wlan nur 20k,
im letzten zimmer kommen nun auch 20k an 
wlan stick am kartelese gerät angeschlossen und auf die arbeitsplatz gelegt , war eine spontane idee die richtig gut war


----------



## Research (12. Juni 2012)

germanr8 schrieb:


> naja ich hab mir das anders überlegt, ich leg doch kabel,
> aber der wlan router ist noch so eine sache da muss auch ein neuer hin.
> 
> hab das wlan problem im griff bekommen scheinbar schaft das wlan nur 20k,
> ...


 
Kable sind immer besser als Funk.

Zur Übertragungsrate: Da hat sich die 50%-Regel wieder bewahrheitet.

Zu W-LAN-Sticks: Falls der Empfang nicht gut ist, mit einem USB-Verlängerungskabel den Stick um-positionieren.


----------



## germanr8 (12. Juni 2012)

andere wlan router wird trotzdem gehollt,
der dir 615 ist doch richtig oder?, wenn ich das noch richtig in erninenrung habe


----------



## Research (13. Juni 2012)

Wäre zwar nicht meine erste Wahl, ist aber um Längen besser als das aktuell vorhandene, was die Bandbreite angeht.

Notfalls 12 Tage Rückgaberecht wenn du ihm über das Internet bestellt hast.


----------



## germanr8 (13. Juni 2012)

nicht erstewahl,? warum denn das , der wlan router sollte nicht mehr als 30 kosten.


----------



## Research (14. Juni 2012)

Ältere Erfahrungen mit D-Link waren eher negativ. Ob sich das geändert hat?

Aber da will ich dir nicht reinreden.


----------



## germanr8 (14. Juni 2012)

mh..der dir 615 300 mbits , denn brauch ich doch oder?,

mein kumpel hat den dir 600 und alles eins a 

wenn das rumspinnt schick ich das wieder ein.


----------



## warfist (14. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das Dir-600 und bei mir versagt das Gerät. "Ping Flooding", welche fast üblich sind beim Dir-600, wenn du es mal googelst. 
Ich würde es nicht riskieren.
Falls es nur ein Router sein soll, habe Ich gelesen, dass dieses Gerät top sein soll: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001954DPI/?tag=pcgh-21&ascsubtag=forum

Hat auch sehr gute Ratings.


Edit: Ach ja, der Empfang ist echt miserabel vom Dir -600


----------



## germanr8 (17. Juni 2012)

ok vielen dank dann kauf ich den tp-link


----------

